

Is the SCJP worth taking? - iamanoob

I'm a recent college graduate working a non-technical business job related to IT. I would like to switch careers to become a programmer instead because I enjoy programming more than my current job.<p>My company uses primarily Java + Spring, and pays for people to take the exam. I currently have some experience in writing Java (two programming courses in school). In my case, is the SCJP worth taking? Or am I better off doing something else to learn Java?
======
jburwell
If you use Java at work and your company will pay for the certification and
study materials, I would say take it. The exam itself is not very difficult
nor does it require a tremendous amount of preparation. It's a checkbox item
on a Java resume, but one that can be useful if you find yourself in a tight
situation and need a job to pay the bills.

